# mater sa fraise



## Giod

Buongiorno!
Sapete mica cosa significa l'espressione "mater sa fraise"?
Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire "mater sa fraise"?
Grazie a tutti,
Gio


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giod,
Mater = guardare, osservare attentamente, ma anche di nascosto, a seconda del contesto .
Fraise = viso, faccia .
"Mater sa fraise" = squadrare, scrutare .
Ben inteso si tratta di termini familiari, perfino gergali .


----------



## Nunou

Se è un modo di dire/frase fatta, non la conosco.
Più di contesto potrebbe forse aiutare a capire....


----------



## Giod

Gentile Matoupaschat,
grazie per la risposta!


----------



## Giod

Il soggetto in questione è conosciuto da tutti per via di uno scandalo e, avendo perso il posto di lavoro, non vuole fare domanda di impiegato della posta perchè così tutti si metteranno a "mater sa fraise".
Ecco la frase:
Employée de poste, non.  Pour que tous ceux qui ont lu le journal se mettent à mater ma fraise…


----------



## matoupaschat

Un sito utilissimo per il francese, che purtroppo non ha equivalenti in italiano : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/
Per esempio, mater : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/mater ; attenzione, ci sono più "tacche" (non sono sicuro della parola) a seconda dei diversi significati !
È incredibile il numero di significati, sinonimi, ecc., di tutti i livelli linguistici, ripresi qui !
Ciao


----------



## ClaTi

*Re: mater sa fraise* 
Il soggetto in questione è conosciuto da tutti per via di uno scandalo e, avendo perso il posto di lavoro, non vuole fare domanda di impiegato della posta perchè così tutti si metteranno a "mater sa fraise".
Ecco la frase:
Employée de poste, non. Pour que tous ceux qui ont lu le journal se mettent à mater ma fraise… 

Io direi "... tutti lo additeranno", "lo sbeffeggeranno"


----------

